# Cambiar de giro un motor con un solo interruptor No



## fernandotellez (Jul 21, 2011)

La idea es que cuando entre el selector es estado de conductividad un contactor (k1) se enclave, luego cuando  el interruptor este abierto se pare, despues cuando se vuelva a meter el interruptor se enclave la bobina del contactor 2 (k2) y cuando se abra el interruptor se parae nuevamente, y cuando se mete el interruptor otra ves entre el contactor 1 (k1) y asi sucesivamente.
  cuento con contactore reles,  me urge ya trate de varia formas pero no e podido
cualquier ayuda me sera util


----------



## pandacba (Jul 21, 2011)

Si tienes mucha urgencia deberas buscar alguien al que le pagues por diseñar lo que necesitas, habra que ver quien del foro tenga el tiempo de sobra para diseñar lo que vos queres ya que no es ayuda lo que pedis estas pidiendo el diseño del sistema que si bien no es dificil no es una pavada tampoco.

Te anticipo que estarias quebrantando algunos principios y reglas del foro en cuanto a  no hacer nada y recibirlo todo más conocida como ley del mínimo esfuerzo


----------



## lubeck (Jul 21, 2011)

> ya trate de varia formas pero no e podido



Y esas varias formas de que se tratan?....¿tendras algun esquematico?

busca hacerlo con un flip flop... (ya hice uno ya hace rato pero el Puente H fue con transistores.... aclaro que hace rato por que no tengo ni idea donde quedo el esquematico y aqui en el foro esta una copia pero tampoco me acuerdo donde )


----------



## PeaBass (Jul 21, 2011)

asi no podras hacerlo, necesitaras detectores de flanco en especifico de subida, lo demas a la imaginacion.


----------



## Automan (Jul 21, 2011)

¿Tambien intento utilizar un contador o flip-flops?. Si no tiene un circuito basico para iniciar, es dificil que alguien lo realice.


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola amigo la solución es muy fácil  realice con dos  relés como si fuera a ser un  inversor de giro con un solo contacto   y con estos relés saque los contactos  que necesite controle  los dos contactores en cascada  si comienza con este principio las modificaciones  corren por su cuenta y será una gran practica. el esquema como ya le dijo el compañero es fácil para alguien con experiencia pero piense que si solo le damos el esquema  cuando este presentando una prueba técnica o algo así lo único que hará es rascarse la cabeza mientras que el que practico  tendrá la oportunidad que  a usted le faltara.


----------



## fernandotellez (Jul 21, 2011)

Ya lo hice con un pic 16f84, conectando la señal de 0 a 5volts, en el porta,4 y sacando el voltaje por el puertob, 2 y 3, con un CI, ULN2003 en las salidas del puertob, para conectar unos reles para que conmuten voltaje de 110 volts que iran hacia los contactores. Un timer de doble aguja marca crouzet sera el encargado de llevar el tiempo de enclave de la bobina y el tiempo de paro y el mismo conmutara el puertoa,4 para indicar el cambio de giro del motor, y un par de leds en las salidas del puerto 0 y 1 del puertob, para indicar que rele esta activando.
  solo tengo un problema, aveces saca el voltaje por el mismo puerto, yo pienso que es por lo rebotes, les dejo el programa haber que puedo hacer

	ORG	0			; El programa comienza en la dirección 0.
Inicio
  	bsf	STATUS,RP0		; Acceso al Banco 1.
	clrf	Display			; Estas líneas configuradas como salidas.
	bsf	Pulsador
	bcf	STATUS,RP0		; Acceso al Banco 0.

Principal
	clrf	Display	
        call	Retardo_1s
	btfss	Pulsador		;checamos si esta dentro el switch
	goto	Principal	;si no lo esta espera
giroderecho	clrf	Display		;apagamos giro izquierdo
		btfss	Pulsador		;checamos si esta activo el switch
		goto	giroderecho	;si no lo esta esperamos
		movlw	b'00001010'	;carga este valor al puerto b
		movwf	PORTB		;enciende giro derecho
;		call	Retardo_500ms
chequeo1	btfss	Pulsador			;checamos si esta activo el switch
		goto	giroizquierdo		;si lo esta seguimos con el giro derecho
		goto	chequeo1		;si no cambiamos el giro izquierdo
giroizquierdo			clrf	Display		;apagamos giro derecho
				btfss	Pulsador		;checamos si esta activo el switch
				goto	giroizquierdo	;si no esperamos
				movlw	b'00000101'	;carga este valor al puerto b
				movwf	PORTB		;enciende giro izquierdo
 ;                               call	Retardo_500ms
chequeo2			btfss	Pulsador		;checamos si esta activo el switch
				goto	giroderecho	;si lo esta seguimos con el giro derecho
				goto	chequeo2	;si no cambiamos el giro

cuando checa si esta activo el switch ahi como poner un retardo si lo pongo se saltaria la instruccion

chequeo1	btfss	Pulsador			;checamos si esta activo el switch
		goto	giroizquierdo		;si lo esta seguimos con el giro derecho
		goto


en un momento subo las pics ya que estoy trabajando aun en el proyecto


----------

